# Fischgras?



## Dr. Gediman (5. Sep. 2010)

Wir haben einige Pflanzen bei uns im Teich und den meisten scheint es gut zu gefallen, doch dieses Fischgras geht immer weiter ein.

es stand immer etwa 30-40cm tief und wurde von den Algen umschlungen. Nun haben wir es weiter hoch gestellt, in der Hoffnung, das es dort besser wächst, aber kein Erfolg.

Hat Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## andreas w. (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Hi Doc,

kann es sein, dass ihr einfach die falsche Erde für das Gras genommen habt?

Klingt irgendwie unwarscheinlich, ist aber momentan meine einzige Lösung und hat dann vielleicht auch was mit den Algen zu tun.

Ist wie gesagt, momentan meine einzige Idee, bestimmt gibt´s noch bessere.


----------



## andreas w. (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Ach so, oder kann es auch einfach wirklich nur zu tief gestanden haben? Bei mir wächst das Gras am Rand und sucht sich dann seine Wege.


----------



## Bebel (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Hi Dr. Gediman

In den Märkten stehen diese Pflanzen meist relativ trocken (nur mit den Füßen im Wasser), auf den Schildchen steht dann zwar, dass die für 30cm Wassertiefe geeignet sind aber die Pflanzen haben diese Wassertiefe noch nie erlebt. Pflanzt man sie dann gleich so tief, erleben die eher einen Schock.
Besser man pflanzt sie an den Rand, dann stehen sie so im Wasser wie sie es gewohnt sind und wenn sie denn dann wollen , wachsen sie von alleine ins Wasser (oder auch nicht).

LG Bebel

PS: Ich würde nur Pflanzen in Körbe pflanzen, die wahnsinnig wuchern und dabei sehr große Rizome bilden. Alles andere würde ich ohne Korb in den Teich pflanzen - es wächst einfach besser.


----------



## Dr. Gediman (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*



andreas w. schrieb:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> kann es sein, dass ihr einfach die falsche Erde für das Gras genommen habt?
> 
> ...





andreas w. schrieb:


> Ach so, oder kann es auch einfach wirklich nur zu tief gestanden haben? Bei mir wächst das Gras am Rand und sucht sich dann seine Wege.





Bebel schrieb:


> Hi Dr. Gediman
> 
> In den Märkten stehen diese Pflanzen meist relativ trocken (nur mit den Füßen im Wasser), auf den Schildchen steht dann zwar, dass die für 30cm Wassertiefe geeignet sind aber die Pflanzen haben diese Wassertiefe noch nie erlebt. Pflanzt man sie dann gleich so tief, erleben die eher einen Schock.
> Besser man pflanzt sie an den Rand, dann stehen sie so im Wasser wie sie es gewohnt sind und wenn sie denn dann wollen , wachsen sie von alleine ins Wasser (oder auch nicht).
> ...



Danke euch!
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen, nun weiß ich wieder ein paar Dinge, die ich nächstes mal besser machen sollte


----------



## andreas w. (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Naja, wenn´s - erstens funktioniert und - zweitens alles im Leben so einfach wäre, jederzeit wieder.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Was zur Hölle ist FISCHGRAS?
Ich habe Dr. Google konsultiert und der meinte, ich solle eher unter FischGLAS suchen;
aus FischGRAS gäbe es aber bei Zazzle ¿ (Ironie) Taschen.
Ist es DAS was du meinst?

Ich kann dir aber auch Trost aussprechen:
Es MUSS nicht ALLES im Teich wachsen - was nicht will, soll´s bleiben lassen,
denn die Pflanzen, die von allein üppig wachsen sind sowieso schöner als mühsam umhegte Kümmerlinge.


----------



## Eugen (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist FISCHGRAS?
> .



Jepp.das würde mich auch interessieren.
Auf dem Bild ist ja nicht wirklich was zu erkennen.


----------



## danyvet (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Dem Bild nach schaut das aus wie eine kleine Binse....
aber den Ausdruck Fischgras hab ich auch noch nie gehört. Schließ mich also Peter und Eugen an und will auch wissen, was das ist


----------



## danyvet (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Jetzt hab ich auch noch mal gegoogelt und zwar "Fischgras Binse" und da kam dann das hier.
Wenn man da jetzt runterscrollt, sind alphabetisch Pflanzen aufgelistet, unter F gibts auch Fischgras mit so einem Pfeil, der ein Link ist, wo man dann zu einer Binse kommt (allerdings erst im letzten "Gesamtregister", davon kommen 4 andere Register)
Hab anscheinend recht gehabt mit meiner Vermutung.
Es dürfte auch Fischgrasgewächse geben, kommen aber nur wenige Treffer


----------



## Teicher (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Laut Google, Fischgras: Beckmania eruciformis.

Jetzt wisst ihr es, tschüüüüüüüß, Jimmy


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Oooops: 
Ist das vielleicht ein Quiz?
Ich hab nach heftigem Gegockel gefunden,
dass linguistisch hochmotivierte Menschen (ok, EINER halt) die Nadelsimse (Eleocharis acicularis) so benennen, 
was etwas GRUNDLEGEND anderes ist als die von Dany gefundene Fischgrasbinse
und wenn das jetzt vielleicht die Beckmania eruciformis sein sollte,
haben wir bereits VIER Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl,
wobei mir persönlich am Besten 
die Fischgrastasche gefällt.
(Die ist leicht zu halten, 
denn die hat einen 
Henkel.)

Wäre das zuviel verlangt, wenn Fragesteller fürderhin (wenn schon nicht den wissenschaftlichen Namen,
so doch wenigstens) eine allgemein übliche deutsche Bezeichnung wählen würden?
(Von seinem Hund weiss ja auch jeder Halter, was für eine Rasse der anghört, oder?)


----------



## Christine (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Hallo Peter,

tja - das wäre schön, wenn man immer wüsste, was sich da im Teich so tummelt - aber gerade bei der Vielfalt der __ Binsen und __ Seggen ist doch für den Laien (und manchmal auch den Profi) schwer, eine Zuordnung vorzunehmen - insbesondere wenn man namenlose Ableger geschenkt bekommt oder bei einem Händler kauft, der selber nicht weiß, was ihm der ausländische Großhandel so in die Kisten packt.

Und dann hat man halt schon mal Fischgras im Teich. Ich hab ja im Miniteich auch "__ Papyrus",  der in Wirklichkeit wohl eine Palmwedelsegge ist, weil ein holländische Distributor vor Jahren das Schild ins Töpfchen steckte.

Also nicht vergessen:

Nobody is perfect !


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*



Teicher schrieb:


> Laut Google



Das ist ja mal eine sehr genaue Quellenangabe. 
Ich habe daraufhin ganz google angefangen durchzulesen und brauche noch etwas bis ich fertig bin.



Teicher schrieb:


> Fischgras: Beckmania eruciformis.


 
Gebe ich "Fischgras Beckmania eruciformis" in die Suche ein, muss ich jedenfalls eher an eine unendliche Geschichte denken, denn der einzige link den Google findet ist [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/11/]HIER[/URL]



Teicher schrieb:


> Jetzt wisst ihr es



Ich weiss nur, das ich mir präzisere Quellenangaben wünsche. 
Irgendwie führt uns das jedenfalls nicht weiter. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel 

P.S. ich tippe auf zu tiefen Standort oder schlicht das falsche Wasser oder zu kalte temperaturen oder ,.... oder ... oder


----------



## danyvet (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Sorry, das stimmt auch nicht ganz, was ich da gepostet hab. Das Verzeichnis verlinkt nur zu einer Binse, weil ich in der ursprünglichen google-suche fischgras und binse eingegeben hab 
aber es verweist auf eine seite aus diesem Kompendium. Hat das nicht zuuufällig wer von euch und kann da nachschauen?


----------



## danyvet (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

übrigens: Beckmania eruciformis heißt in Wirklichkeit Beckmannia cruciformis 
Schaut auf den Bildern aber aus wie irgendsoein Wiesengras. Hab aber immer noch keinen Link gefunden, wo das als Fischgras bezeichnet wird
.......

Neeeiiiiin!!! Jetzt hab ich doch glatt eine Seite gefunden, wo es sowohl cruciformis als auch eruciformis gibt!!  das wird ja immer schlimmer mit diesem Gras!!!
Aber was soll "eruci" heißen?!? Ich glaub, da hat mal wer ein "c" schlampig geschrieben und ein anderer hat es als "e" gelesen  seither gibt es beide 
.....

und hier gibt es nur das eruci... dafür gleich 2x, einmal heißt es auf deutsch "Gras, Fisch" und einmal "Fischgras" :shock

aber schon komisch, viel brauchbares findet man nicht  meist sind es einfach nur verzeichnisse, ohne weiteren Text oder Bild


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Hallo,

Beckmannia eruciformis ist eine einjähriges Gras. Um diese Jahreszeit verschwindet es, weil es ganz einfach stirbt. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass dieses Gras irgendwo gehandelt wird. 

Wenn ihr nach einem korrekten wissenschaftlichen Namen sucht, dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Endweder ihr kauft euch den __ Zander (http://www.amazon.de/große-Zander-E...=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1283978923&sr=1-5) , oder ihr nehmt GRIN (http://www.ars-grin.gov/cgi-bin/npgs/html/tax_search.pl?language=de) .


----------



## Dr. Gediman (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich euch so lang hab rätseln lassen...
Ich hab inzwischen festgestellt das es sich bei dem Namen um ein Missverständnis handelt 

Somit stimmt leider keiner eurer Vorschläge... es handelt sich nämlich um das Frauenhaar (Scirpus cernuus)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Fischgras?*

Na, wenigstens die Fischgras-TASCHE hättest du gelten lassen können!


----------

